# U-Pol Quick Sand filler help!!



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I mixed up some u pol quicksand at 2 to 100 last night to use on a project and after 14hours it is still not set at all. Have I used too little hardner or could it be the cold?? I put the project in the conservatory over night but I bet the temperature was 15 degrees or less. 

This morning I'm left with what can only be described as a gooey mess. I have used a metal filler knife to scrape the filler off but its all sticky and messy. My questions are:-

1. What can I use to clean this up so I can start again? turps?

2. Am I mixing it wrong? I've mixed a pea sized hardner to golf ball sized filler??

Any help will be ace guys!!


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Sounds like not enough hardner was used. Temperature probably didn't help but after fourteen hours it should of gone off. Just try adding a little bit more hardner, then to dry it you could use a hairdyer or heat gun to gently warm it, then it should go off properly.
To clean it up I'd use thinners to wipe it over, that should clean the filler residue off. Then just go over it with some rubbing down paper to key the surface again.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Andyb0127 said:


> Sounds like not enough hardner was used. Temperature probably didn't help but after fourteen hours it should of gone off. Just try adding a little bit more hardner, then to dry it you could use a hairdyer or heat gun to gently warm it, then it should go off properly.
> To clean it up I'd use thinners to wipe it over, that should clean the filler residue off. Then just go over it with some rubbing down paper to key the surface again.


Thanks for that! Will cellulose thinners be ok?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

celly will take it off

try a bit more hardner and warm it over with a hairdryer after youve spread it on


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm surprised it never went off after that time too.Make sure you mix the activator up well with the filler.Maybe you never used enough, weather don't help though.The more activator you use the quicker it goes off.Personally i don't follow their guidelines i just squirt a bit directly on top of the filler and mix it up fast,you gotta be quick though cos once it goes it starts dragging.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

tmitch45 said:


> Thanks for that! Will cellulose thinners be ok?


Yes mate, celly will be fine to wipe it off. :thumb:


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

DJ.X-Ray said:


> I'm surprised it never went off after that time too.Make sure you mix the activator up well with the filler.Maybe you never used enough, weather don't help though.The more activator you use the quicker it goes off.Personally i don't follow their guidelines i just squirt a bit directly on top of the filler and mix it up fast,you gotta be quick though cos once it goes it starts dragging.


You need to follow the mixing ratios as the ammonia in the hardener can bleed through your repair if you use too much.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

robdcfc said:


> You need to follow the mixing ratios as the ammonia in the hardener can bleed through your repair if you use too much.


Totally correct. Seen that before, grey primer with a nice red patch bleeding through firm the hardner. Why people seem to be under the illusion that if I add more it will go off quicker. But if the hardner bleeds through the primer, its take it all the way back and start again.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

robdcfc said:


> You need to follow the mixing ratios as the ammonia in the hardener can bleed through your repair if you use too much.


Yeah your right i know what your saying i don't mean ott amounts,i just adjust to suit,always been fine.


----------



## gttjames (Jul 23, 2009)

don't think it was temp related - I use u-pol filler and in summer can sand it after 15mins. Used some the other night at abput 2/3 degree's and I just left it a hour to be safe and ready to sand. Golf ball to pea


----------

